# Monarch Grand Vacation Club



## BeccaG (Jul 27, 2008)

Hello all, I am new to the TUG board and have been lurking a few days.  I currently own DVC and love it.  My in-laws own Monarch Grand, and love it equally as much.  Well, on a whim I went searching online to find some Monarch Grand resales to see what they were running, and I found some great deals.  However, I like to run numbers (you should of seen some of the formulas I concocted when we made the plunge with DVC).  Anyhow, in my research, I found I could book the MGV in Las Vegas, the Cancun resort, for pretty cheap with a AAA discount.  So a weekend (Friday and Saturday night) would be approximately $244 with tax for a 1 BR villa.  That stay on points would require 72 points.  The MF on 72 points is $244 annually, and of course since MGV are biannual points, I would spend $488 for the same stay in MF fees.   So my logic is, if I was buying MGV to stay mainly in Vegas, and maybe occasionally other places, like once every 5 years Cabo, its not really worth it.  Please correct me if my logic is wrong because the vacation-loving side of me wants to snatch up some points at a steal of a price to force me to take vacations!  Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## Bill4728 (Jul 27, 2008)

MGV may not be the best way to stay in LV because there are a lot of TS in vegas.  BUT for stays on the SoCal coast it can be a great deal. MGV has two resorts next to each other on the SoCal coast in Dana Point. Riviera Beach & Riviera Shores. 

It looks like you know the basics of MGV:
Point based TS with no home resorts.
Most TS in the SoCal area ( newest in Cabo)
Points *can not* be banked or borrowed from the nearby years
All points are issued for 24 months use. So if you had 250 points, you could take 2 vacations in the same year or one each year. 

The price wary widely for MGV but if you pay around $10.00/pt you'll do fine. 

Remember. you should buy at least 133 pts for 1 vacation EOY, IMHO, anything less is a waste. And for no reason buy one of the many 72 point packages which are for sale. You can't get a week at any resort for that few points.

Good Luck

PS I'm moving this to the all other TS forum


----------



## ESandhu (Jul 31, 2008)

*Any info on MGV Cedar Breaks?*

Has anyone stayed at this property up near Brianhead in southern Utah?  Living in Las Vegas this is a nice quick getaway and it looks like resales are readily available.  I own Worldmark, Wyndham and VI, but am just getting familiar with the MGV point system.  Is it similar to one of these others?  Can you book stays of any length?  Thanks.

Erik


----------



## BeccaG (Aug 8, 2008)

*Back with more questions*

So I spent the week with my in-laws at the MGV Cancun resort in Vegas.  We went to the sales/upgrade presentation.  They threw a pretty good deal at them, but from my recent research I know I can get them more points cheaper through resale.  Now I know they would like to reach premier status which would be another 179 points for them.  Here are my questions, for now, please let me know what else I should be asking you!

1.  If they (with my help) purchase additional points on-line, do they have to have the same renewal date to be part of the same contract?  If they currently get their points in April of odd years, can they get points from September of even years and still qualify for premiere status?  I recently read something that if you combine contracts, they will create a new anniversary date for all of them, is this correct?

2.  I thought I read somewhere that buying resale will not get you premiere status, even if you have 600+ points, is this true?

3.  While buying resale, how can I tell if they are MGV points or resort specific points?  (According to the sales presentation, those folks are no longer going to be able to exchange within MGV unless they convert. Am I correct that the MGV resort specific points were sold only at Riviera Beach & Spa Resort - I & II (Dana Point, CA), Riviera Oaks Resort & Racquet Club (North San Diego County, CA), Palm Canyon Resort & Spa (Palm Springs, CA), and Riviera Shores Resort (Dana Point, CA) or were they sold at all MGV resorts?

4. According to the sales presentation, MGV has entered a new contract for exchanges that gives you access to over 300 resorts, without an exchange fee.  What do you all know about this?


----------



## BeccaG (Aug 8, 2008)

ESandhu said:


> Has anyone stayed at this property up near Brianhead in southern Utah?  Living in Las Vegas this is a nice quick getaway and it looks like resales are readily available.  I own Worldmark, Wyndham and VI, but am just getting familiar with the MGV point system.  Is it similar to one of these others?  Can you book stays of any length?  Thanks.
> 
> Erik



I don't know those other point systems ( I own DVC) but I do know you can book stays of any length with MGV.  Here is a helpful link http://www.tug2.net/advice/MonarchGrandV/MonarchGrandVacations.htm


----------



## rhonda (Aug 8, 2008)

BeccaG said:


> 4. According to the sales presentation, MGV has entered a new contract for exchanges that gives you access to over 300 resorts, without an exchange fee.  What do you all know about this?


Maybe the thread on Escape Time Plus will be helpful?


----------



## BeccaG (Aug 8, 2008)

rhonda said:


> Maybe the thread on Escape Time Plus will be helpful?



Thanks, that is helpful. .


----------



## Bill4728 (Aug 10, 2008)

BeccaG said:


> 1.  If they (with my help) purchase additional points on-line, do they have to have the same renewal date to be part of the same contract?  If they currently get their points in April of odd years, can they get points from September of even years and still qualify for premiere status?  I recently read something that if you combine contracts, they will create a new anniversary date for all of them, is this correct?


If you buy another contract, it will be seperate from your current contract. BUT if you pay an extra ~$300 MGV will combine the two contracts for you. 

Not sure how they deal with the renewal dates.



> 3. While buying resale, how can I tell if they are MGV points or resort specific points? (According to the sales presentation, those folks are no longer going to be able to exchange within MGV unless they convert. Am I correct that the MGV resort specific points were sold only at Riviera Beach & Spa Resort - I & II (Dana Point, CA), Riviera Oaks Resort & Racquet Club (North San Diego County, CA), Palm Canyon Resort & Spa (Palm Springs, CA), and Riviera Shores Resort (Dana Point, CA) or were they sold at all MGV resorts?


Owners at the pre MGV resorts, have never really been able to trade among the other resorts very easily so I not sure what the salemen was trying to say.

The resort in the quote were all "sold out" before MGV was started. But many owners at the  resorts have converted their "resort specific" ownerships to MGV ( for a $2,000 fee)


----------



## djyamyam (Aug 11, 2008)

BeccaG said:


> 1.  If they (with my help) purchase additional points on-line, do they have to have the same renewal date to be part of the same contract?  *If they currently get their points in April of odd years, can they get points from September of even years and still qualify for premiere status?*  I recently read something that if you combine contracts, they will create a new anniversary date for all of them, is this correct?



If they meet the premiere status qualifications, they can have separate contracts.  We have multiple contracts with different anniversary dates and it is not a problem.



BeccaG said:


> 2.  I thought I read somewhere that buying resale will not get you premiere status, even if you have 600+ points, is this true?



Correct.  In the new MGV world, you have to purchase at least 600 points directly from Monarch.  After that, any resale points will count towards the additional tiers of premiere.  




BeccaG said:


> 4. According to the sales presentation, MGV has entered a new contract for exchanges that gives you access to over 300 resorts, without an exchange fee.  What do you all know about this?



I posted this info in another thread, which someone else has referenced.  I'm not sure if this is the best use of one's points.  The best way would be to go directly to Resortime and see what the cash prices are and then compare it to the cost of using your VOP.


----------



## mtribe (Sep 30, 2008)

ESandhu said:


> Has anyone stayed at this property up near Brianhead in southern Utah?  Living in Las Vegas this is a nice quick getaway and it looks like resales are readily available.  I own Worldmark, Wyndham and VI, but am just getting familiar with the MGV point system.  Is it similar to one of these others?  Can you book stays of any length?  Thanks.
> 
> Erik



We spent the 4th of july there thanks to another great worldmark owner.  It is a very nice resort and is actually why I found this thread in that I am trying to decide if it is worth picking up an account I see on Ebay today?  (aparently this account is too small to bother with)  I really had a great time that the cedar breaks resort.  Also, PLEASE vote for Marci in the upcoming worldmark elections!  www.marci4worldmark.com It is time for OWNERS to take back out club.


----------

